# 서정주의 "문둥이"



## Mallarme

서정주의 시 "문둥이"를 해석하려고 하는데요, 동사 시제가 좀 애매하네요. . .

해와 하늘빛이
문둥이는 서러워

보리밭에 달 *뜨면*
애기 하나 먹고

꽃처럼 붉은 울음을 밤새 *울었다*

"울었다"만 보면 행동이 과거에 한번 일어난 일인데, "달 뜨면"하고 같이 읽으면 모든 게 (서러운 것, 애기 먹는 것, 우는 것) 문둥이의 습관적인 행동 같네요. . . 원어민 님들은 어떻게 생각하시는지 궁금합니다!

의견을 부탁합니다^^


----------



## kenjoluma

저 때의 '~아/어'와 '~면'은 과거, 현재, 미래 모두 형태가 똑같습니다.
(물론 다르게 쓸 수도 있지만요)


밥 *먹어* 배불렀다. (과거)
밥 *먹어* 배부르다. (현재)
밥 *먹어* 배부를 거다. (미래)

밥 *먹으면* 아팠다. (과거)
밥 *먹으면* 아프다. (현재)
밥 *먹으면* 아플 거다. (미래)


----------



## youngbuts

과거의 일상적인 습관으로 읽힙니다.
아이를 훔치는 일이 어느 날 하루만 있었던 일은 아닌 것 같습니다.

한국어의 일상적인 과거 사용과 달리 이 시가 그렇게 읽히는 이유는 아마도 
주어가 어느 개인 특정인이 아니라 문둥이라는 집단이라는 점과
그 집단이 현재에는 존재하지 않는 몽롱한 느낌을 이 시가 주고 있기 때문인 것 같습니다.

매머드는 밤이 되면 집단을 이루며 잠을 잤다. 
신라인들은 인디언들처럼 머리에 깃털을 꽂았다.
군인은 나라를 지켰다. (이상한 말입니다. 왜냐하면 군인은 여전히 나라를 지키니까요.)
군인은/이 나라를 지킨다.
60년대 군인은 하루에 한 끼만 먹었다.(자연스럽습니다. 그땐 그랬고 지금은 그렇지 않으니까요. 또한 먹었다라는 행위는 군인이라는 집단 전체와 걸리면서 그 당시 군인들은 actitity를 보여줍니다. 단지 일회성의 action이 아닙니다.) 

즉 이 시에서 문둥이의 울음은 action이라기보다는 
이젠 화석이 되어버린 어떤 집단의 state와 activity 그 어느 지점에 존재하는 어감을 저에게 줍니다.
물론 여전히 현대에도 문둥이병을 앓고 계시는 분들은 계시지만
보리밭, 달밤, 아이 등의 에피소드가 마치 오래된 옛날 이야기를 듣는 듯한 느낌을 주고
현대에는 한센병 환자분들이 아이들을 먹는다고 생각하지 않으니까

'60년 전 문둥이들은 아이를 몰래 훔쳐먹었다' 라고 진술하면
현재에는 하지 않는 일을 그 당시 문둥병 환자분들은 (일상적으로) 했다라는 습관적 과거로 읽히게 됩니다.


젊은 시절 아버지는 밤늦게까지 일을 하셨다.
젊은 시절 아버지는 밤늦게까지 일을 하곤 하셨다.


----------



## Superhero1

안녕하세요 Mallarme님

한국어 시제는 그렇게 엄격하지 않아요.


밤만 되면 잠을 이룰 수가 없었다. -> 비록 '었'이 대체로 과거의 한순간을 드러내지만, 앞의 '밤만 되면'으로 인해 반복적인 과거 사실을 기술하게 됩니다.

지난달부터 아침에 운동을 했다. -> 역시 다른 표현에서는 'ㅆ'이 과거의 한순간을 드러내는 기능도 하지만, '지난달부터 아침에'라는 부사구로 인하여 지난달부터 지금까지 쭉 아침 운동을 해왔다는 사실을 드러냅니다.


질문하신 서정주의 '문둥이'를 보면, 해가 뜨는 밝은 날엔 흉칙한(?) 모습 때문에 병을 가진 환자들은 돌아다닐 수 없었습니다. 천형이라고 해서 돌팔매질을 당해 죽거나, 섬으로 격리되기도 하였습니다. 병으로 인해 정상적인 삶이 불가능했던 문둥병 환자들의 삶은 짐승보다 못했습니다. 보리 밭에 달이 뜬다는 표현은, 앞의 밝은 해와 대비되는 상황이고, 마치 무대에 조명을 비추는 듯한 효과를 가져옵니다. (인적이 없고 어두운 보리밭에서 하늘의 달은 비록 흐릿하지만, 목격할 수 있을만큼의 상황을 보여줍니다) 애기를 하나 먹었다는 표현은 비극적인 상황을 잘 드러내줍니다. 애기를 잡아 먹으면서까지 고통에서 벗어나고 싶은 천형을 받은 인간의 몸부림이라고 해야할까요. 그리고는 만족하는 것이 아니라, 문둥병에 걸린 자신의 모습, 애기를 잡아먹는 비극적인 상황, 그럼에도 병에서 벗어날 수 없는 고통이 뒤섞이면서 붉은 눈물을 밤새 흘렸다고 볼 수 있습니다.

결론적으로, 습관적인 행위로 읽히진 않습니다. 문장 구조만 따지면서 해석하면 반복적 습관으로 읽힐 수도 있지만,(달이 뜨면 애기를 잡아먹는다) 시 전체를 음미했을 때, 서정주 씨가 반복적인 습관을 의도한 것 같지는 않습니다.


----------



## bonbon2023

Mallarme said:


> 해와 하늘빛이 문둥이는 서러_워(서) _종속절/ 보리밭에 달뜨_면 _종속절/ 애기 하나 먹고(서) 종속절/ 꽃처럼 붉은 울음을 밤새 울었다 주절.


이어진문장 유형이 많이 어려우신가 보네요. 생략된 부분을 다시 복원 시켜 봤습니다. 대등적 연결어미와 보조적 연결어미를 제외한 연결어미를 주로 종속적 연결어미로 봅니다(인과관계 '_-어서'_, 조건을 나타내는 '_-면'_). 

시제는 과거가 맞는데 의미상으로는 문둥이의 습관을 나타내요. 다음과 같이 바꾸어 쓰는 게 가능합니다:
해와 하늘빛이 문둥이는 서러_워(서) _종속절/ 보리밭에 달뜨_면 _종속절/ 애기 하나 먹고(서) 종속절/ 꽃처럼 붉은 울음을 밤새 울곤 하였다 (주절).


----------



## Mallarme

답글 남겨 주셔서 정말 감사합니다! 잘 읽었습니다. 많은 도움이 됩니다


----------



## alohaoe

달 뜨면 울었다.

조건(달이 뜬다)이 맞으면 행동(울다)을 했다는 말이예요.
달이야 매번 뜨는 것이니 우는 것도 매번 그랬겠죠.
울었다를 따로 보지 말고 앞에 달 뜨면과 연계해야 하고요, 그 자체로 반복적 습관이 있다기보다는 내용상 달의 주기와 관련지었으니 일회성이아니라 반복되었음을 알 수 있습니다.

또 달이 뜬다고 항상 울었다는 것도 아니예요.
이런 뉘앙스는 글자에서 보이는 것이 아니라 read between lines해야 하므로 캐치하기가 조금 힘들 수 있는데요. 분위기상, 그리고 사람을 잡아먹는다는 내용상 그렇게 읽힙니다.
'달이 뜬다'는 '애기 잡아먹고 운다'는 결과를 초래하는 여러 필수 조건 중 하나로 보입니다.


----------

